# RR: 6. Stravinsky: Le Sacre du Printemps



## Trout

*1.	Boulez (cond.), Cleveland Orchestra	(1969)










2.	Stravinsky (cond.), Columbia Symphony Orchestra	(1960)










3.	Doráti (cond.), Detroit Symphony Orchestra	(1981)










4.	Markevitch (cond.), Philharmonia Orchestra	(1959)










5.	Abbado (cond.), London Symphony Orchestra	(1975)










6.	Bernstein (cond.), New York Philharmonic Orchestra	(1958)










7.	Doráti (cond.), Minneapolis Symphony Orchestra	(1959)










8.	Dutoit (cond.), Montreal Symphony Orchestra	(1984)










9.	Gergiev (cond.), Kirov Orchestra	(1999)










10.	Ozawa (cond.), Chicago Symphony Orchestra	(1968)*










Condensed Listing:
1.	Boulez (cond.), Cleveland Orchestra	(1969)
2.	Stravinsky (cond.), Columbia Symphony Orchestra	(1960)
3.	Doráti (cond.), Detroit Symphony Orchestra	(1981)
4.	Markevitch (cond.), Philharmonia Orchestra	(1959)
5.	Abbado (cond.), London Symphony Orchestra	(1975)
6.	Bernstein (cond.), New York Philharmonic Orchestra	(1958)
7.	Doráti (cond.), Minneapolis Symphony Orchestra	(1959)
8.	Dutoit (cond.), Montreal Symphony Orchestra	(1984)
9.	Gergiev (cond.), Kirov Orchestra	(1999)
10.	Ozawa (cond.), Chicago Symphony Orchestra	(1968)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

